# Redness between paws with black splotches?



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi everyone! My golden has come down with red ish brown fur around and between his paws. This evening when I shaved it to see his skin, it showed a lot of redness with some small black dots. I've attached some photos below.

My golden is on tick/flea medication, but has been consistently gnawing and licking pretty aggressively at his paws at times. He also has very dry paw pads as well, which I try to help with Mushers. Any fixes on helping dry paw pads?

Anyone know whats going on? Should I take him to the vet? Are there any home remedies?

Thanks in advanced everyone!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like allergies to me, but I am not a vet! So please consider seeing your vet...


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

it might be a yeast infection going on in the paws.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I would see the vet to rule out a yeast infection. It may just be allergies, my Luna had this and it turned out to be environmental and food allergies. She now gets a Cytopoint injection every 3-4 mos and Apoquel during allergy season (for her Sept/Oct) if it is bad. We found wiping her paws after being outside helped and in warmer weather, weekly shampoos (containing oatmeal) helps and our vet approves.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Tomo gets this in his paws too, smells very strongly ("corn chips"). The black bits seem to be build up of skin or other debris. He tends to get these red paws when he's been outside a lot and the grass is damp or it's a bit rainy.

I trim his fur in between his toes back and try to cut off the red-stained fur as much as I can, and apply a dab of anti-fungal cream. I've also read that we can treat it with tea tree oil shampoo, or by doing a diluted apple cider vinegar soak. I don't do these 2 when I notice the red fur, since his skin there is already irritated by the infection so I think it stings. But I've done it in the winter when it always rains for a month on end, to keep the fur there cleaner.

I also use Mushers Secret on dry dog pads.


----------

